# Inexpensive Flash Stand Recommendation?



## manaheim (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm looking for something fairly basic.  Nothing crappy, of course... but I'm hoping I don't need a gold plated rod of glory to hold up a couple SB-600s. 

Recommendations appreciated.

*Chris waits for Jerry to pipe in...*


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 29, 2008)

Just look on B&H or mpex. You can get compact stands for $20-$30. Lumopro, impact, etc...


----------



## andrew99 (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't forget you'll need something to connect the flash to the stand.. an umbrella swivel is probably the most useful, I think they are around $15.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Sep 29, 2008)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...anfrotto_026_026_Swivel_Umbrella_Adapter.html

I use this attached to a light weight alien bee stand when I'm using my off camera flash instead of an alien bee for lighting.  I guess the size and weight would dictate how study a light stand you would need to use.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 29, 2008)

If you don't need an umbrella, you could use this adapter to put a flash onto any light stand. 
http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/EP4462158.htm

There are also small flash stands, like a base with a cold shoe.  I know that Canon 580 & 430 units come with one, also the Cactus radio triggers now come with one as well.  Check it out in the photos HERE.  I'm not sure if you can buy them separately from there...but somewhere I'm sure.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe check Ebay for used stands?  Shipping might make it not such a deal.  I got my favorite stand at a garage sale for $3.  It's old school looking compared to the fancier stands I bought later, but it's light and compact, and I end up using it the most if I'm wandering around with one light.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 29, 2008)

Hm, I was actually assuming I would be using the flash bracket/stand things that come with the Nikon flashes... they have screw mounts on the bottom.  Is this a poor assumption on my part?


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 29, 2008)

manaheim said:


> *Chris waits for Jerry to pipe in...*



 

Adorama is where I got my 10-footers for the same price that B&H has their 8-footers at... plus shipping was free.  This was a couple months ago, though.  The only thing is that they are about 6-8 inches longer when carrying them folded up vs the 6 or 8 foot stands, but that's nothing that I cannot easily handle.

HERE you go, Chris.


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 29, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Hm, I was actually assuming I would be using the flash bracket/stand things that come with the Nikon flashes... they have screw mounts on the bottom.  Is this a poor assumption on my part?



You could easily do that if all you plan to do is use CLS.  However if you are going to use the SB-600 flash (no sync connector) and some kind of wireless solution, then you need a small hotshoe adapter from flashzebra.com and if you are going cactus V2s receivers (becuase they are a little wobbly), its a good move to get them off your stand on top and hanging to the side... more stable and places the flash closer to the center of the umbrella as it is lower.

Are you considering umbrellas?  $16 at Adorama too.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 29, 2008)

@#$)(@#, can't _anything_ in this hobby/profession be _simple_? 

I had considered also getting some umbrellas, yes... I don't need one that has an adapter for the hotshoe mount, though, do I?  I assumed those clamped onto whatever stand I had.

Will the hotshoe adapters still allow me to use an external sync such as a pocketwizard or whatever?

Also... on the master/commander thing for Nikons... whats the deal with that, anyway?  Is it a line of sight from the camera to the flash kind of thing?  It's not RF, right?  Wouldn't an umbrella potentially block the signal (I'm assuming it's IR)

I should probably just go look this up, so feel free to smack me with an RTFM if you like.


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 30, 2008)

manaheim said:


> @#$)(@#, can't _anything_ in this hobby/profession be _simple_?



But it *is* simple, once you've seen it... lol



manaheim said:


> I had considered also getting some umbrellas, yes... I don't need one that has an adapter for the hotshoe mount, though, do I?  I assumed those clamped onto whatever stand I had.



What flash is going on top?  SB-800, no, it has a sync connector.  SB-600?  No choice, you need one, because it has no sync connector.  This is only if you are going remote triggering device.  With CLS you need nothing except the flash on your camera (D80 and up).



manaheim said:


> Will the hotshoe adapters still allow me to use an external sync such as a pocketwizard or whatever?



Yes. Matter of fact, the adapters I use have 2 sync sockets.








To further complicate matters (lol), you do know that you need a swivel bracket, yes? 




​ ​ 


manaheim said:


> Also... on the master/commander thing for Nikons... whats the deal with that, anyway?  Is it a line of sight from the camera to the flash kind of thing?  It's not RF, right?  Wouldn't an umbrella potentially block the signal (I'm assuming it's IR)



IR, and the range is good for ~30 feet.  Yes it will go through an umbrella if needed but that reduces range a touch.  A good trick is to point the IR window of the SB-600/800 flash in the general direction of where you will be standing.  



manaheim said:


> I should probably just go look this up, so feel free to smack me with an RTFM if you like.



We'll let it go... but just this once, and only cause you're a nice guy.


----------



## JHF Photography (Sep 30, 2008)

manaheim said:


> @#$)(@#, can't _anything_ in this hobby/profession be _simple_?


 
LMAO!  I find the problem to less the complexity aspect, more the financial drain.  I wish they'd just start GIVING away flashes and lenses......


----------



## manaheim (Sep 30, 2008)

heheh, this price is climbing rapidly... I should really just buy an alienbees setup... eeeeexcept I need this to be crazy portable and relatively stealthy... I don't see any studio lighting setup being either of those two things.


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 30, 2008)

Photographers are more visual, I think... lol.

To simplyfy:






I'll assume that people who are interested know what a light stand is.  

1 - Umbrella.  Already touched on in this thread and elsewhere here very recently.  If there are any questions, ask away.

2 - Swivel bracket.  This holds the flash and umbrella.  Permits them to swivel, rotate and change angle to match needs. Usually comes as a separate piece.  They come in metal and plastic.  Metal lasts forever, and is solid.  Plastic is cheaper and unless you start using your lightstands for self-defense, last the life of the amateur's needs.

3 - bolt with 3/8ths screw...Needed to screw hotshoe adapter with sync connectors to the swivel bracket (which comes with a couple of these already). Another one is needed to hold the swivel bracket to the light stand

4 - Hotshoe sync connector adapter.  Needed only if your flash doesn't have a sync port (needed for the SB-600... NOT needed if you use the SB-800 or any other flash with a sync socket).

5 - sync cable.  Connects flash (or adapter) to your receiver or camera's sync port.

6 - Flash.  Err... I have no idea what this does. (I'm kidding!!)

7 - Transmitter.  Slides into hotshoe of camera, receives signal from camera that shutter has been pressed, sends the signal wirelessly to receiver (see item #8).

8 - Receiver.  Receives signal from transmitter (see item #7) and passes signal through the sync cable to the adapter, into the flash telling it to trigger.

If you are going to use CLS... you will still need:

A lightstand and items #1, #2 and #6.

It can't get any easier!  ​


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 30, 2008)

I remember that was a nice little video that was posted on Strobist, which explained the basic set up and equipment...


----------



## Mystwalker (Sep 30, 2008)

Yikes - glad I read this before diving in.
Think I'm going to go to Sears and have them do my daughter's portraits.

This "lighting" thing is much more complicated then I thought


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 30, 2008)

OMG, no its not complicated at all!

All it takes is a little patience, reading  and practice... just like any other aspect of photography!


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 30, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> I remember that was a nice little video that was posted on Strobist, which explained the basic set up and equipment...



Do you have a link?  If that was the exerpt from the Strobist DVD, it may be incomplete.  I am seriously considering making a little video that explains the bare minimum and how to just "evolve" from an on camera flash to a single lightstand/umbrella/strobe setup.

People seem to be afraid of something that REALLY isn't all that difficult.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 30, 2008)

It might be the video on this page of Lighting 101...I'm not sure, my firewall won't let me view most videos anymore


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 30, 2008)

I made a little short strobist video (more joke than serious), and uploaded it to youtube (first time I tried doing this). You can see it [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFjzgO8AUh0"]HERE[/ame].


----------



## manaheim (Oct 1, 2008)

This has all been great, guys.  Thank you.  I apologize for not responding more.  I'm basically digesting the information and coming up with a plan for what I want to do.

Again, thanks very much!


----------



## chrisburke (Oct 1, 2008)

i've used a hot sync adapter, and because its the same thread as the base of the camera, i've mounted the flash right onto my other tripod... it can be cheap, depending on your tripod.. I have an extra one lying around which i think cost me about 15 or 20 bucks.. it works great.. because it has the wide base, its very stable....i'm sure if you needed a umbrella, you could rig something up with good ol duct tape


----------



## Tolyk (Oct 1, 2008)

Nikon has a light stand kit all bundled up that comes with the stand, the hot shoe/umbrella adapter and a convertible umbrella for around 180 Canadian, it's got your whole kit and caboodle and I believe the stand gets to 9 or 10 feet.

What exactly are you intending to do with the light stands? Some people like to buy Gorilla-pods to get creative with their lighting options.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 1, 2008)

Tolyk said:


> Nikon has a light stand kit all bundled up that comes with the stand, the hot shoe/umbrella adapter and a convertible umbrella for around 180 Canadian, it's got your whole kit and caboodle and I believe the stand gets to 9 or 10 feet.
> 
> What exactly are you intending to do with the light stands? Some people like to buy Gorilla-pods to get creative with their lighting options.


 
Oh... gorillapod. That's an interesting notion.  I even have one of those.

I'm trying to do some basic stuff at home shooting pictures of the kids and the wife and various objects, but also mainly looking for a versatile and portable setup I can drag around with me as I shoot the interiors of commercial buildings.  I need it to be reasonably stealthy and very easy/fast to setup and breakdown.


----------



## Tolyk (Oct 2, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Oh... gorillapod. That's an interesting notion.  I even have one of those.
> 
> I'm trying to do some basic stuff at home shooting pictures of the kids and the wife and various objects, but also mainly looking for a versatile and portable setup I can drag around with me as I shoot the interiors of commercial buildings.  I need it to be reasonably stealthy and very easy/fast to setup and breakdown.


Well, if you try out the gorillapod let me know how it goes  I've yet to hear any feedback on it. It does seem like an interesting idea.


----------



## Village Idiot (Oct 2, 2008)

Yay. I'm buying more lightstands. My tripod can go back to being stored in my closet.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 12, 2008)

EDIT:

Ok, here is what I was thinking...

1 SB-800 (I already have 1 SB-600) ($300)
2 Impact 6' Light Stands ($40)
2 Impact Swivel Mounts ($26)
2 Umbrellas ($20)
1 Cactus Trans/Receive ($32) (this looks like it has transmitter and receiver, yes?)
1 Cactus Receiver ($20)

I can't quite seem to find those hotshoe adapters that you have (and I like them from what I see). Do you happen to have a part/mfg number?

Did I miss anything else?

EDIT: Also on the wireless sync... are those PocketWizards really as expensive as they appear to be? Almost looks like I'd need to have a $200-300 unit for each flash???  That can't be right.


----------



## K_Pugh (Oct 12, 2008)

An old microphone stand and a spare tripod shoe attached to the end, Nikon stand/adaptor thing that comes with the SB-600.. doesn't look too bad either.. i'm too cheap to buy especially when i can bodge.


----------



## KD5NRH (Oct 13, 2008)

#10 can, bag of Quikrete, an 8' 1x2, and some of these.  Gather several cans and 1x2s so you can use up all the concrete at once; it doesn't keep well once it's mixed.

What?  They work quite well for a relatively stationary setup.  If you're going to use umbrellas, though, you might want to go with something stronger than 1x2, like 1" pipe, and a C-clamp based mount rather than the spring clamp.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 13, 2008)

KD5NRH said:


> #10 can, bag of Quikrete, an 8' 1x2, and some of these. Gather several cans and 1x2s so you can use up all the concrete at once; it doesn't keep well once it's mixed.
> 
> What? They work quite well for a relatively stationary setup. If you're going to use umbrellas, though, you might want to go with something stronger than 1x2, like 1" pipe, and a C-clamp based mount rather than the spring clamp.


 
Oh the clamp thing is actually quite cool... but I don't see anything about quickrete there?


----------



## Tolyk (Oct 13, 2008)

manaheim said:


> EDIT:
> 
> Ok, here is what I was thinking...
> 
> ...


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/42160-REG/Photoflex_AC_BSWCP_Multiclamp_with_Shoe_Mount.html

Here's one example, they're fantastic as they hold the flash and umbrella. Opus makes a good one that's generally quite cheap. Photoflex's is the exact same from what I can tell.


Edit: After looking at your links, I see you already had one of these. Which hotshoe adapter are you talking about?

And as for the Pocketwizards, yes they're expensive.


----------



## McQueen278 (Oct 13, 2008)

I bought a smith victor continuous light set that came with good light housing/reflectors, ok umbrellas and GREAT lightweight stands.  I never use the continuous lights, but those stands get used quite a bit.  The set put me back around $80USD.  Not a bad price for three, lightweight 11ft stands and you get ok continuous lights for free!


----------



## manaheim (Oct 14, 2008)

Tolyk- I was looking for the studs that Jerry is using, or some nearly equivelent.  (couple sync cable points, etc.)

McQueen- That's interesting.  I'll go look that up.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 20, 2008)

My brass studs came with the light stand (one each ) and swivel brackets (one each).

I'll have a better answer if I understand what part is not clear for you.  Basically what you need is outlined in post #14, but feel free to ask away.


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 20, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Ok, here is what I was thinking...
> <SNIP!>
> 1 Cactus Trans/Receive ($32) (this looks like it has transmitter and receiver, yes?)


Yes.  As mentioned, you can also get them from MPEX.  Should be less than 3 weeks to get them too... though to be honest, I ordered a slew of Cactus V2s receivers and transmitters from them almost 3 weeks ago and still have not received anything.




manaheim said:


> I can't quite seem to find those hotshoe adapters that you have (and I like them from what I see). Do you happen to have a part/mfg number?



Yes.   Hotshoe adapter link is HERE. 



manaheim said:


> Did I miss anything else?



Yes.  Sync wire is available on the same site as the hotshoe adapter.



manaheim said:


> Also on the wireless sync... are those PocketWizards really as expensive as they appear to be? Almost looks like I'd need to have a $200-300 unit for each flash???  That can't be right.



It is sick how expensive it can get using PWs.  For someone that's not a professional, I think its a complete waste of money.  Looking at my setup, which is basically 6 lights and 2 cameras, in Cactus equipment this cost me exactly $178US.  

This same setup using PWs would cost me $1600US... that's more than I paid for the most expensive lens in my arsenal, the Nikkor 70-200VR F/2.8!!


----------



## kundalini (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry I don't have time to read through all the posts (back to work) and if this has already been suggested, please accept my apologies.

Possible solution for inexpensive flash stand:


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 20, 2008)

Bungee balls won't help you if you want that light in EXACTLY the place you need it to be in the middle of a room or far from a wall.  It's good if it is convenient, and I actually own a few of them, however, I find paying that $15 more for a real light stand is priceless in terms of which one I use more.


----------



## Joves (Oct 20, 2008)

I just use my old Slik tripod and, the cold shoe Nikon provided with my SB600. I ghetto rig everything I can such as reflectors, bounce cards and, still dont have an umbrella.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 20, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Bungee balls won't help you if you want that light in EXACTLY the place you need it to be in the middle of a room or far from a wall. It's good if it is convenient, and I actually own a few of them, however, I find paying that $15 more for a real light stand is priceless in terms of which one I use more.


Maybe you missed the  below my photo. I was having a bit of a laugh, but saying you can't get the light in EXACTLY the place you want isn't exactly true with the tilt and rotation of the flash head on the SB's.

A *Super Clamp* can also be useful.

Either one can give you options and creative placements that a light stand won't provide. A light stand in a room crowded with people celebrating can be knocked over by accident.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry if this has already been mentioned.  I saw this somewhere, don't remember where...

Super cheap light stand:

Get a stick, a bucket, and some concrete.  (Do I really have to tell you what to do next?)

Clamp the light to the stick.

(This might qualify as "crappy" though...)


----------



## manaheim (Oct 20, 2008)

I think this clarified the remainder for me- thanks Jerry.

Kundalini- I laughed when I saw that. 

Jeep Man- yeah that's totally a good way to do it, but not something that would work for my situation since I'm roaming around with this stuff getting paid good money to take pictures of multi-million dollar buildings.   I think, at the VERY least, i would get some REALLY weird looks from the current tenants.


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 20, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Maybe you missed the  below my photo.


I totally missed it... lol... I'm sorry.


----------

